# TrailManor vs Hi-Lo Trailer



## wannarv (Aug 9, 2004)

I'd like to buy an RV.  This will be my first.  I like the concept of the TrailManor and Hi-Lo.  I don't know which would be a better purchase for me in the long run.  Need help since I've never had an RV.  These are both pricey but before I buy I'd like to hear from folks who are owners or previous owners and their experiences.  I'd like to hear about the advantages and disadvantages of these type of units.  Thank you for all who can help.
wannarv


----------



## bradcliffe (Oct 19, 2004)

TrailManor vs Hi-Lo Trailer

I haven't owned either but looked at some used ones before buying a fifth wheel. The TrailManors I saw were literally falling apart while the Hi-Los looked quite good.


----------



## RR614 (Oct 23, 2004)

TrailManor vs Hi-Lo Trailer

Hi, The hi-lo is a great product, unfortunately it has draw backs.  The cabinets are all along the bottom of course, so you will be kneeling alot for dishes, pots and pans unless you have kids to get the stuff for you. If your on the road and need to use the bathroom you can't without raising the top half.  :blush:


----------



## gardnermtn (Nov 9, 2004)

TrailManor vs Hi-Lo Trailer

wannarv
  We have had a HiLo for seven years. We have a 1998 model. What is a  TrailManor?? I dont knowwhat kind of HILo RR614 is talking about  but our kitchen has a large cabinet above the sink, and yes their is some below the sink-what does he expect--the convienience of home on wheels?? And unless you are Paul Bunian yes you can go to the bathroom in the HiLo even if it is all the way down in an emergency, but if it is raise  just one foot or so it is not hard to get in and out I am 75 and have done it many times. 
We tow with a Durango and repeatedly(not mountains) get 15.3 miles/gallon.  We do like the HiLO but need to get everything resolved

NOW the bad stuff.  Had to re accomplish brake and trailer wiring because it started corroding due to lack of protection from road brime salt etc. 
   Had to reaccomplish the rail  by the front window because it was installed by an idiot--it felll off
   Had to  sand prime and repaint the draw bar because of rapid rust year3.
   Have to install rolled up towels in the interface between the top and the bottom to keep out col, dust and bugs(*only when the top is up)
 Been having trouble blowing charge fuse (20amp)  on the tow vehicle when the frig is on 12VDC operation on the road, so most of the time run on gas. That is yet to be resolved.
  Water pipes came apart with camp ground pressure on line and flodded the kitchen and bath. The plastic pipes are the compression and tight tipe and cannot be trusted. Everybody should check every connection for tightness
Here is the worst-we are now in process of getting this resolved withHILO. Last month at 19700 miles on our HiLo it developed  failures in the torsion suspention system which allowed the trailer to sink down 2 inches allowing the tires to wear into the wheel wells.
The  left fron tire wore completely thru the well, insulation inside under the sink and started to wear into a bundle of wires and the water heater insulation  making a 7 by 9 inch hole in the well steel, all the other wells are badly worn. HiLo admits that the torsion system is worn and wants to fix it  by raising the trailer up 2 inches. That will take the trailer wells up away from the tires but will not fix the suspension system. I am waiting on a reply about this matter. I will be attempting to get HiLo to replace the axle, suspension system, replace worn tire and repair wheel well. They claim they have never had a recall---well its about time. More later


----------

